# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Dcomposition piste audio

## eowene

Bonjour,

Je recherche un logiciel qui me perttrait de dcomposer les diffrents lments d'une piste audio (guitare, piano, etc...)

Si vous avez une ide...

Merci d'avance.

----------


## Olivier Regnier

Bonjour  ::):  

C'est la premire fois que je tombe sur cette question. Il existe beaucoup de logiciels audio comme les diteurs, multipistes et les squenceurs de boucles audio mais pour dcomposer la piste en un classement par instruments, je ne sais pas du tout. Tu peux toujours jetter un oeil  l'adresse suivante qui est en faite une liste non exhaustive des logiciels audio. 

Si tu trouves un jour un logiciel qui remplit cette fonction, fais-moi signe car jouant de la guitare lectrique, j'aimerai bien avoir ce petit prog avec moi.

Merki  ::mrgreen::

----------


## eowene

Merci pour ta rponse,

Je vais tudier de plus prs la question et aller visiter le lien que tu m'a fourni !

Si d'autres personnes ont des ides... Merci d'avance !

----------

